# Honestly what do you think ?



## Maitha Mazrouei (Aug 28, 2007)

*I used Pentax Optio 50L**
Adobe Photoshop

Be critical, But Kind !!
#1




#2





*


----------



## glaston (Aug 28, 2007)

Those are nice!

You've definitely developed your own style.


----------



## whymzy (Aug 28, 2007)

Photos are inspiring in themselves, but are they for advertisement?


----------



## Maitha Mazrouei (Aug 28, 2007)

whymzy said:


> Photos are inspiring in themselves, but are they for advertisement?



oh no !!! i took those shots without any intention . .  for example i found the bottle while i was walking in the desert ( we were in trip ) and same for the sandal  i was wearing it and then i fall down  so yeah this was a good eye-catch . .


----------



## kundalini (Aug 28, 2007)

I like the bottle, #2.  Was that a Mountain Dew bottle in the desert?  Did you put it in a proper disposal bin?  Oh wait, glass will eventullay break down and become one with the Earth...eventually.

Kudoz to you for finding such an interesting subject.  Bad form to the one that left it there.


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Aug 30, 2007)

the first one just isn't working for me.  It just feels a bit harsh.

number two however looks great and really grabs my attention.


----------



## glaston (Aug 30, 2007)

I see what you're saying about the 1st one.
The sand has a sort of moss-like texture.
That's kind of the reason I like it though because it's unique.


----------



## wildmaven (Aug 30, 2007)

Maitha Mazrouei said:


> oh no !!! i took those shots without any intention . . for example i found the bottle while i was walking in the desert ( we were in trip ) and same for the sandal i was wearing it and then i fall down  so yeah this was a good eye-catch . .


 
Oh...................! I thought this section of the forum was for commercial and product photographs that will be used for advertising. As such, I was going to say, you can't see your product name very well at all.


----------



## Christina (Sep 29, 2007)

i dont like how the sandal sticks out into the white frame, the photo looks unfinished to me.

I love the MD shot, i keep thinking do i like the shadow in the picture, do i not. But what the hay, i really think its creative.


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Sep 29, 2007)

Oooh...#2 is so on!


----------



## amandajw (Oct 4, 2007)

I like the one with the pastel candies...though I had trouble telling that was a wine glass they were in, just toke me a second longer. It's a bit...hard to see? Maybe either a varied background or more focus/light on foreground. Maybe thats how you wanted it to look though.


----------



## lb442 (Oct 17, 2007)

I love the second one!  The first I'm not a fan of, I agree that it seems a little odd with the left portion whited out...but the second is great!

lb

www.PrintedBIG.com


----------



## captainhook (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeah im not sure about the first one either-it looks a little kinda electric-but maybe thats a look someone would want in advertising.

The second shot I love-great choice of depth of field-but the bottle placement isnt great-rule of thirds comes to mind.

But imagery is good I think


----------



## dpolston (Oct 25, 2007)

I could see in the first one using some kind of text on the left for some ad, but I don't think it works for me either. 

I do like number 2


----------



## jols (Nov 1, 2007)

i think they are both great. the first ones my fave cause its diverse


----------

